# Game 9: Dallas Mavericks vs. Detroit Pistons



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

@









*The Particulars*
Date: Saturday Nov 19, 2005
Time: 7:30 PM CT
TV: FSNSW/NBALP

*Projected Lineups

**Dallas*
PG- Jason Terry (14.8 ppg -- 3.8 apg)
SG- Marquis Daniels (10.1 ppg -- 3.6 rpg -- 1.13 spg)
SF- Josh Howard (12.3 ppg -- 5.6 rpg -- 1.63 spg)
PF- Dirk Nowitzki (25 ppg -- 8.9 rpg -- 1.25 bpg)
C- Erik Dampier (4.6 ppg -- 5.6 rpg)

*Detroit*
PG- Chauncey Billups
SG- Richard Hamilton
SF- Tayshaun Prince
PF- Rasheed Wallace
C- Ben Wallace
* 
*


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Sorry I was late with the game thread, I just got back in a few minutes ago. Who's watching the game tonight?


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

i'm watching it. mavs are dominating right now


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

9-0


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Nocioni said:


> 9-0


yeah, cause they are only down by 24.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

It's about time Dampier decided to show up...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Man, Howard and Damp have played real well tonight. They both have not been playing well. Nice to see that it is the Mavs that hand the Pistons their first loss. I feel so proud. The Mavs just dominated the whole game.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Man, Howard and Damp have played real well tonight. They both have not been playing well. Nice to see that it is the Mavs that hand the Pistons their first loss. I feel so proud. The Mavs just dominated the whole game.


Don't read a whole lot in this victory. It is a good one but remember that the Pistons are coming off a tight and late win in Houston. I felt that the Mavs should have dominated this game.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Damn, look at the balance of scoring in the box score, very impressive. Josh Howard had another big time game, and Dampier finally showed signs of life. Maybe Diop playing well will get Dampier motivated to play this hard every night.


----------



## Pj5 (Sep 15, 2005)

SMDre said:


> Don't read a whole lot in this victory. It is a good one but remember that the Pistons are coming off a tight and late win in Houston. I felt that the Mavs should have dominated this game.


Last time I checked, Mavs didn't have Christie, Van Horn and Stackhouse in the line up. I guess that more than evens up the field now doesn't it!?


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Good win over the Pistons - they had this coming. The Mavs dominated the boards and almost shot 60% as a team. Congratulations, Mavs. 


G-Force


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Yea great win, funny how almost everyone looked pasted the Mavs ending the streak and instead picked Milwaukee.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

What a joy for thrashing last year finalists.

So, so far this season the Maverick beat the Spurs, Suna and Pistons. Miami are next!


----------

